# How to share PowerPivot files with others?



## General Ledger (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear All,

I am new to PowerPivot but a long time Excel user.

Using Excel 2010.  

Do you have any advice on sharing an Excel file containing a PivotTable built on PowerPivot?  

Can I simply save the file to a network location accessible by other users?  

Does each user need PowerPivot installed on their computer?


Thanks,

GL


----------



## subrosumon (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi
Just right click tab>move or copy>Name of sheet to book box>select tick signe fore a create a copy>ok,
but ensure shere work book hasbeen opened

i think it will be solved


----------



## RoryA (Mar 26, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge, yes everyone will need PowerPivot installed to be able to use the pivot table.


----------



## luirib (Mar 29, 2014)

In order to have full functionality, each user would have to have PP installed on their computer. If you have a Sharepoint site, you may want to look into PowerPivot gallery.


----------

